# New Scope Suggestions



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Getting ready to replace the scope on a rifle I picked up recently. I have it narrowed down to a few choices, none of which I'll be disappointed with but I'm curious to see what you guys recommend out of what I've narrowed it down to.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

All are fine optics for Michigan.. If I could make one suggestion. Go to a large store such as Jays about dusk. Take the scopes you are considering as well as a few others in that price range and go outside. 

All scopes are bright and clear in the well lit store, but going out at dusk well help to reveal the one with the best clarity and light gathering.


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

With so many advances and such in new scopes and technology and so many people Brand oriented I m going to suggest going to a store that has a large selection of Scopes out and hopefully on a fake gun stock so you can toch and see each one and make th determination which is the best scope for you and your budget. Ranges are just to far numberous and hunting situations are different for all of us. 

If you still want opinions I would recommend some more things to take into account like Caliber / animal or game hunting / yardage shooting / and other pertinent information for us to get you a better idea of what we would reccomend.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Percha Man said:


> With so many advances and such in new scopes and technology and so many people Brand oriented I m going to suggest going to a store that has a large selection of Scopes out and hopefully on a fake gun stock so you can toch and see each one and make th determination which is the best scope for you and your budget. Ranges are just to far numberous and hunting situations are different for all of us.
> 
> If you still want opinions I would recommend some more things to take into account like Caliber / animal or game hunting / yardage shooting / and other pertinent information for us to get you a better idea of what we would reccomend.


I've looked through quite a few different scopes. The one's I've narrowed it down to are the ones I liked, are in my price range, and I've read good things about. The scope is getting mounted on my 30-06, range probably not to exceed 300 yards....primarily used for deer hunting.


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

Given those choices, I voted for the Leupold, but I'd recomend checking out the Nikon Buckmaster for around $200.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

ajmorell said:


> Getting ready to replace the scope on a rifle I picked up recently. I have it narrowed down to a few choices, none of which I'll be disappointed with but I'm curious to see what you guys recommend out of what I've narrowed it down to.


Just read that Leupold has bought the "Redfield" name and is now manufacturing Redfield scopes at their Oregon plant "...on the same machinery by the same people who make Leupold scopes.....they carry the same unsurpassed lifetime warranty for which Leupold is famous...." * In keeping costs down they are only offering 2 models, both matte black and both with 4-plex Accu-Range reticles - 2x7 and 3 x 9. M.S.R.P. is $149.00. Now that's one hell of a deal.

Hoppe's no.10
_
* Guns_ February 2010 pg.60-62.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

All great choices. For the money, you'd be hard pressed to find better quality glass than the Elite 4200 series. Take a look at the Nikon Monarch 2.5-8x32mm as well.....reasonably priced as well. If $400 isn't out of the question, the 2.5-8x36mm leupold VXIII is another stellar option.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

The Leupold lifetime warranty is reason enough to go with Leupold.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

The Bushnell Elite is lifetime over the counter same as Leupold. Actually all Bushnell scopes are same as Leupold. Elite also gives you a 1 year no questions asked send scope back for full refund. No questions asked refund for up to 1 year. Must save reciept for the year.

Elite has raingard. This is so advanced and worthwile that Zeiss is paying license fee to to Bushnell to use on scopes.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

I see a lot of votes for the VX-II, not sure why. It is a good scope but honestly at the bottom of my list of the ones above. Are people just voting based on the name? It kinda seems like it.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

ajmorell said:


> I see a lot of votes for the VX-II, not sure why. It is a good scope but honestly at the bottom of my list of the ones above. Are people just voting based on the name? It kinda seems like it.


Because it is at the bottom of your list does not mean it is at the bottom of my list. Nor anyone else's list. Your list isn't the only one that counts.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

skipper34 said:


> Because it is at the bottom of your list does not mean it is at the bottom of my list. Nor anyone else's list. Your list isn't the only one that counts.


Re-read what I wrote. I would like more justification. There are too many people that are on the "well if it has the Leupold name it's good" bandwagon. It is a good scope, I'm not disputing that just want to know why so many votes and so little justification for why. Seems like the few who voted Bushnell had very good justification for doing so...


..and actually it is my list that counts...unless you think I'm buying you a scope too!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

There are a number of reasons why most of my guns wear Leupold, but one reason is the fact that it is an American company. It is tough today to buy American but fortunately, in the world of outdoor products, we still have some solid choices. I'm a big fan and will continue to recommend and support their products. That said, the last few years, all my gun kills have come with my Encore .50 and that is topped with an Elite 3200 3-10x40mmSA scope with rainguard. The scope has performed flawlessly, even in flat out blizzard conditions. I also owned Bausch & Lomb Elite 3000 2-7x32mm that was excellent. (the B&L was original Bushnell Elite 3200) I would add Burris Signature series and Fullfield II's to my personal list but you did not have them as options...but they are solid options as well. You have a good list to choose from, they will all serve you well1


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

ajmorell said:


> Re-read what I wrote. I would like more justification. There are too many people that are on the "well if it has the Leupold name it's good" bandwagon. It is a good scope, I'm not disputing that just want to know why so many votes and so little justification for why. Seems like the few who voted Bushnell had very good justification for doing so...
> 
> 
> ..and actually it is my list that counts...unless you think I'm buying you a scope too!


Sorry Andy, you are right, I misread your meaning. And no, you don't have to buy me a scope!:lol: My reason for the Leupold is that it is one of the few optics companies, maybe the only one, that is purely American. I have used Leupold my entire hunting life, having my first firearm handed down to me with a Leupold scope mounted on it. (Marlin 336 .35 Remington with Leupold 4X). That was 46 years ago. Been a loyal Leupold user ever since. Other than the lifetime warranty, which by the way I have used in the past, and the other reason mentioned, I just plain like Leupold. Whatever you decide on, I hope you the very best in your selection.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

skipper34 said:


> Sorry Andy, you are right, I misread your meaning. And no, you don't have to buy me a scope!:lol: My reason for the Leupold is that it is one of the few optics companies, maybe the only one, that is purely American. I have used Leupold my entire hunting life, having my first firearm handed down to me with a Leupold scope mounted on it. (Marlin 336 .35 Remington with Leupold 4X). That was 46 years ago. Been a loyal Leupold user ever since. Other than the lifetime warranty, which by the way I have used in the past, and the other reason mentioned, I just plain like Leupold. Whatever you decide on, I hope you the very best in your selection.


I didn't mean to call you out like that, sorry if it seemed that way. That is the kind of justification I am looking for.


----------



## francismcgee (Jul 13, 2009)

Andy,

I just bought a Tikka T3 Lite in .308 this year. Scope is a Leupold VX-II 3-9 X 40. While my length of evaluation is short, I absolutely loved the setup this season. We deer hunt in the UP northwest of Escanaba. The only scope I did not try on your list was the Zeiss, so I can't speak to that one specifically. I did, however, like the Leupold better than both of the Bushnells and I thought (for the money) it was better than all of the other scopes I evaluated.

We have 8 guys at deer camp. 6 of the 8 either own a Leupold or are too cheap to buy a new scope but would like a Leupold. Only one guy has used the lifetime warranty and it is debatable whether it was a scope issue (he's pretty hard on his gear). Everyone else has had no problem. The above reason coupled with my eval was good enough for me. I really trust the guys I hunt with and have heard nothing but good things about the Leupold.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

francismcgee said:


> Andy,
> 
> I just bought a Tikka T3 Lite in .308 this year. Scope is a Leupold VX-II 3-9 X 40. While my length of evaluation is short, I absolutely loved the setup this season. We deer hunt in the UP northwest of Escanaba. The only scope I did not try on your list was the Zeiss, so I can't speak to that one specifically. I did, however, like the Leupold better than both of the Bushnells and I thought (for the money) it was better than all of the other scopes I evaluated.
> 
> ...


Good to know. For those of you who have recommended the Leupold, if it came down to the VX-II in 3-9x40 or VX-III in 2.5-8x36 which would you choose given the scenario I listed above?


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

I have both the Zeiss Conquest and a few Leupold scopes. I like them both and either would be a good choice given the scopes you have listed. I really like the Zeiss and feel that the glass top notch. However, you will pay a bit more for the Zeiss. Zeiss or Leupold are my choices as I dont have much experience with anything else. 

Jeff


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

ajmorell said:


> For those of you who have recommended the Leupold, if it came down to the VX-II in 3-9x40 or VX-III in 2.5-8x36 which would you choose given the scenario I listed above?



I have both and would take the VX3. Personaly, I think the 2.5-8x36mm VX3 is the ultimate whitetail rifle scope. I use it on a Remington 700 Mountain Rifle in .270 and it's like it was built for the Mountain Rifle.....sized perfectly. And while some will claim that the 36mm is not bright enough, I disagree. I use mine in a mid Michigan cedar swamp and it can be dark, even on sunny days. My other favorite is a VX3 in 1.5-6x32mm.....this is another ideal power and size for your favorite deer rifle. These two would have to be my #1 and #2 choices for a bolt action deer rifle. 

I would really like to try the bushnell 6500 series however....this version looks like a winner, a bit heavy for my tastes but not too bad. 
http://www.bushnell.com/products/scopes/riflescopes/elite6500/651832M/
More expensive than any you listed above however...probably in the $700 range.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Hands down the Zeiss. The others are all good glass and I doubt you'd make a bad choice between them BUT, the Zeiss Conquest is phenomenal glass at a great price. I have the 3-9 x 40 and it's probably my favorite scope, I put it on a Rem M700 Mountain Rifle in 280 Rem. I also have Bushnell, Nikon, Weaver and a bunch of Leupolds, including the VX-I, II and the new VX-3. So far I like the Zeiss even better than the VX-3.


----------

